# Harto - Farto



## SãoEnrique

Olá,

Eu gostaria de saber se a palavra "farto" em português e "harto" em Espanhol são iguais as minhas traduções abaixo:
Já vi que "Farto" e "harto" são iguais a palavra "dissapointed" em inglês.

Para o Português:

-Eu estou _farto_ desse mundo.
-I'm dissapointed of this world.

Para o Espanhol:

-Yo estoy _harto_ de ese mundo.
-I'm dissapointed of this world.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não creio que a melhor tradução seja "disappointed", inclino-me mais por "tired". Mas também pode indicar (nos dois idiomas) que uma pessoa está satisfeita de tanto comer.Comi demais, estou farto. He comido demasiado, estoy hartu, também, abundancia: cabelo farto/harto pelo.


----------



## englishmania

Estou farto
I'm tired of.../I'm sick of.... /I'm fed up with...


----------



## SãoEnrique

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não creio que a melhor tradução seja "disappointed", inclino-me mais por "tired". Mas também pode indicar (nos dois idiomas) que uma pessoa está satisfeita de tanto comer.Comi demais, estou farto. He comido demasiado, estoy hartu, também, abundancia: cabelo farto/harto pelo.



Obrigado , acredito que tired é mais adequado como você disse. P.D: São corretas minhas frases, por favor ? (português e Espanhol)


----------



## SãoEnrique

englishmania said:


> Estou farto
> I'm tired of.../I'm sick of.... /I'm fed up with...



Obrigado também, concordo com você também, soa-me mais bém de dizer I'm tired ou I'm sick of... São corretas minhas frases, por favor (Espanhol e Português) ?


----------



## Ignacio_arg

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá,
> 
> Eu gostaria de saber se a palavra "farto" em português e "harto" em Espanhol são iguais as minhas traduções abaixo:
> Já vi que "Farto" e "harto" são iguais a palavra "dissapointed" em inglês.
> 
> Para o Português:
> 
> -Eu estou _farto_ desse mundo.
> -I'm dissapointed of this world.
> 
> Para o Espanhol:
> 
> -Yo estoy _harto_ de ese mundo.
> -I'm dissapointed of this world.


*Creo que la frase en español sonaría más natural si fuera

"Estoy harto de este mundo"*


----------



## englishmania

Em Pt de Portugal também diríamos "deste". "Desse" é mais do Brasil, neste contexto.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

englishmania said:


> Em Pt de Portugal também diríamos "deste". "Desse" é mais do Brasil, neste contexto.


Como brasileiro, não concordo.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Creo que la frase en español sonaría más natural si fuera
> 
> "Estoy harto de este mundo"*



Obrigado pela correção.



WhoSoyEu said:


> Como brasileiro, não concordo.



Como é que você diria para que a frase seja correta por favor ?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Estou farto deste mundo.*

"Desse" se refere a outro mundo.


----------



## SãoEnrique

WhoSoyEu said:


> *Estou farto deste mundo.*
> 
> "Desse" se refere a outro mundo.



Obrigado, tenho que usar "deste" então ?


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado, tenho que usar "deste" então ?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Sim, se você estiver se referindo a *este *mundo, e não *àquele. *​Neste caso, use "esse" ou "aquele".


----------



## SãoEnrique

WhoSoyEu said:


> Sim, se você estiver se referindo a *este *mundo, e não *àquele. *​Neste caso, use "esse" ou "aquele".



Muito obrigado.

Vou rever as lições de grámatica.


----------



## bleuboia

É comum na fala popular brasileira de usar "esse" "essa" no lugar de "este" "esta". Mas, não se usa "este" "esta" no lugar de "esse" essa". Isto só é coloquial. E não acho que seja comum no pais todo.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Em português, tambem há "harto", com H.


----------



## Carfer

Fernando de Carvalho said:


> Em português, tambem há "harto", com H.



Efectivamente, mas, pelo menos no português de Portugal, há-de ser difícil de encontrar fora dos dicionários.


----------



## gato radioso

Não esqueçam que o "harto" espanhol tem uma nuance de incomodidade ou ainda irritação em ambas acepções.
Se eu estivesse num restaurante e o empregado viesse propor-me tomar sobremesa, eu sempre diria "No, gracias, estoy lleno/llenisimo/hasta arriba.." que são expressões neutrais. Se eu dissesse "No gracias, estoy harto" ficava rude, como se a comida tivesse sido indigesta, pesada... embora num contexto mais informal (por exemplo jantando na cozinha de casa e dizendo isso a mãe ou ao irmão) não haveria problema, é ista uma situação mais descontraída.
No outro significado, o que é em sentido figurado e que é o mais frequente, há sempre uma expressão de aborrecimento, de irritação, de birra, de estar zangado com aquilo que nos está a fartar.
O significado de abundância, plenitude em sentido geral que antes também tinha a expressão (Ej: Los campos están hartos de trigo) acho que já ficou arcaica e é muito infrequente na actualidade, embora possa aparecer em textos religiosos ou em textos com um registo literário escritos há tempo.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Não esqueçam que o "harto" espanhol tem uma nuance de incomodidade ou ainda irritação em ambas acepções.



No português de Portugal, quando se refere a pessoas, também. Quase sempre traduz incómodo ou irritação. Da mesma forma, é possível ouvir dizer que um almoço foi '_farto_', mas em geral as pessoas não dizem '_estou farto_' quando estão satisfeitas (quando já não têm apetite para comer mais), mas sim '_estou cheio_'.


----------



## Vanda

Mesma coisa que em Portugal.  ''Estou farto de fulando.'' ( não suporto mais).
''Estou cheio/satisfeito'' (comida)


----------

